# Linux From Scratch As A Final Year Project



## crazylamhe (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi guyz,
I was wondering if I would choose LFS to be my final year project. I am utterly confused, as in some forums, I have read that LFS is too dumb to get counted as a final year project. If that's so, please suggest me some ideas that seem challenging enough. I am open to all ideas and want to sort of create something "Out Of The Box".

I am currently in 3rd year, so I have almost a year to dedicate. Also, I don't have a strong financial Backing 

Thanks In Anticipation


----------



## krato (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi 

Choosing LFS as a final year project is not a good idea to start with.  Instead go with some thing like a making an enhancement to the existing one. Or create a linux installer which any linux distro can use.


----------



## crazylamhe (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Since I'm a beginner at this, can you be a little bit more specific please. As of now, all I have is some Operating System concepts(as in my syllabus, A. Tanenbaum), and can comfortably work in the Linux environment. Hence the LFS idea. If possible, please provide some links...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 12, 2012)

Actually, whether you can or cannot use Linux From Scratch as a final year project depends entirely on your college and the projects review/approval committee. If they're OK with it, I see no reason why you shouldn't take it up. Be sure to add some customized bling (bling = theming) and a few scripts (BASH or Python) for getting regular tasks done to make it like you have made some enhancements to the existing system.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Dec 12, 2012)

I suggest you speak with your profs and seniors to get clear idea how to do proj.


----------



## crazylamhe (Dec 22, 2012)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Actually, whether you can or cannot use Linux From Scratch as a final year project depends entirely on your college and the projects review/approval committee. If they're OK with it, I see no reason why you shouldn't take it up. Be sure to add some customized bling (bling = theming) and a few scripts (BASH or Python) for getting regular tasks done to make it like you have made some enhancements to the existing system.


Thanks For Your Suggestions. I want to churn something out of it, that will serve the purpose, because I'm in my pre-final year, I thought like it would take me more than one semester to complete it, so it can be very well regarded as my final year project.



gopi_vbboy said:


> I suggest you speak with your profs and seniors to get clear idea how to do proj.



I seriously doubt my college's profs will have any idea on what LFS is all about. Three years in college and I haven't seen any challenging project, mostly the final year projects deal with making a reservation system or travel and tourism forum or Library Management System etc., So you can say that I'm on my own, and i care less if they would accept it as my final year project. The hard thing is that if I start, will I be able to complete it.. ! I don't say the LFS documentation on the site is poor, but practically is it feasible ?!! you know some of my seniors(not college seniors) said like it's dumb and I can instead go for Compiler Design, if I want something challenging or may be some DSP projects... so it becomes hard to decide and also I don't have all time in the world .. you see I even haven't decided on anything, let alone working on it !!!


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 22, 2012)

Not to confuse or demoralize you, but, I'm not sure whether what you're thinking is a feasible project. Basically, AFAIK, such software projects are actually approved on the criteria of it's real life usage (although a majority of the projects submitted don't have any). I can't say whether a year is more than enough to do so much on a raw linux kernel with designing a completely new GUI adding some functionalities which make it different from others, putting it through various testing phases, and the biggest of them all, is that this, IMO, is not possible single handedly. You need to have a team, rather a hugely motivated one to design something like that.
You can instead make the regular projects (like Library Management System, or Reservation System, or Bill Generation, etc) challenging, by doing all the work from scratch and making it something that you want, adding features that someone else hasn't added, or hasn't done properly. I suppose you are the one who wants it to be challenging, not your teaching faculty.
Anyways, Best of Luck!


----------



## crazylamhe (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank You CyberKID. Actually, I've already done Travel And Tourism Information Systems project in 2nd year itself, using VB2010. Seems like I need to drop the idea of LFS just because there are too many issues associated. In that Case, please suggest me some alternatives, may be some projects related to LFS, but with lesser issues !


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 24, 2012)

May I suggest you, to improve upon the project you did in the IInd year only. Whatever you may think that can be improvised in that version and features that can be added to it to make it more of a software capable of being used as a real life application. That way, you'll be getting a somewhat familiar project  which won't take too much time with some challenges to make the existing version much more like a real life application.


----------



## siddharthx64 (Dec 18, 2013)

I know this post is like a year old, but I must ask,

What project did you do in the end?

I happen to have used LFS in my final year to develop a mission-specific OS.


----------

